# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Σαλαμινομάχος [Salaminomachos]

## JIMMARG75

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από μια επίσκεψη στην Σαλαμίνα.


IMGP0630.JPG


IMGP0640.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

Μια βόλτα στο Πέραμα.

IMGP2822.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Σαλαμινομαχος*...

DSCN1445.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Ben Bruce_

----------


## Leo

Δυό μεγάλες παντόφλες της γραμμής από την βόλτα της Λαμπροδευτέρας. Για τον pantelis2009, thanasis 89, ΓιαννηςΤ. CORFU και όλα τα παιδία που παρακολουθούν τις απανταχού παντόφλες...

*Σλαμινομάχος*
DSCN5417.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα όταν ένας καφές συνδυάζετε με ένα λιμάνι το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλό. Το Σαλαμινία ΙΙ φορτώνει ενώ το Σαλαμινομάχος φαίρνει τη νέα φουρνιά. Απο Σάββατο ελπίζω να έχω internet και να το κάνω αυτό απο Στύρα!! :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους. :Razz:  

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 01 03-05-2010.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 02 03-05-2010.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 03 03-05-2010.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 04 03-05-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος μια μέρα πριν την καθέλκυση του και το ρεπορτάζ όπωε το έστειλα τότε στο περιοδικό Ε και δημοσιεύτηκε στο τεύχος 190 τον 02/2009.
Αυτό το ένδοξο όνομα διάλεξαν οι πλοιοκτήτες για το νεότευκτο πλοίο τους που θα συνδέει τα Παλούκια με το Πέραμα.
Η τοποθέτηση της τρόπιδας του *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ* με Ν.Π. 11593 έγινε στις 19/07/2007 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος. 
Ναυπηγός του είναι ο κ. Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης και κατασκευαστές του οι κ.κ Απόστολος Μιχαήλ και Βασίλειος Φράττης. 
Η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 01/11/2008 παρουσία πολλών φίλων και συγγενών και τον αγιασμό του σκάφους τέλεσε ο πατήρ Στυλιανός Χουλάκης. 
Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ* έχει μήκος 100,60 μέτρα, πλάτος 18,08 μέτρα,  βύθισμα 2,80 μέτρα, η χωρητικότητα των 2 garage που διαθέτει αναλύεται ως εξής: α) στο Main Deck 135 Ι.Χ και β) στο Lower Deck 36 Ι.Χ, ενώ το πρωτόκολλο του είναι για 370 άτομα το Χειμώνα και 470 άτομα το Θέρος. 
To *Ε**/Γ**-Ο**/Γ** ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ*κινείται με 4 κύριες μηχανές DOSSAN προελεύσεως Κορέας, type 4V158TIH ιπποδυνάμεως 390KW/530BHP εκάστη και η πρόωση του γίνετε με 4 ελικοπηδάλια της Γερμανικής εταιρείας SCHOTTEL με διπλέλικα (twin propeller) type STP 200. Η μέση ταχύτητα στα δοκιμαστικά ήταν 13,2 ναυτικά μιλιά και η έναρξη των δρομολογίων του νεότευκτου σκάφους έγινε στις 17/11/2008. 
Το πλήρωμα που είναι και η ψυχή του σκάφους αποτελείται από τους κάτωθι: Καρνέσης Γρηγόρης (Πλοίαρχος), Καρνέσης Βασίλης (Α΄ Μηχανικός), Μπιθύτης Γεώργιος ( Ναύτης), Γκίκας Ανδρέας ( Ναύτης), Λεμπέσης Σωτήρης (Ναυτόπαις) και Μαγιάτης Γεώργιος (Μαθητ. Μηχανής). 
Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ* ανήκει στην ναυτική εταιρεία ΚΥΧΡΕΑΣ με έδρα την Σαλαμίνα και εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας είναι ο κ. Παπαγεωργίου Προκόπιος, ο οποίος είχε και την επίβλεψη για την κατασκευή αυτού του ωραίου σκάφους.  Τον ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Nissos Mykonos, JIMMARG 75, panagiotis78, laz 94, Αppia_1978, CORFU, IONIAN STAR, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, fotismihos, GameManiacGR, Γιάννης Τ, noulos, Apostolos, Sylver23, Trakman, GiorgosVitz, joyrider, costaser και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 344.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 345.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 346.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 347.jpg

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 352.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικές φοτο φίλε Παντελή..!! :Very Happy: 
Σ' ευχαριστουμε για τα στοιχεια που μας δινεις για το πλοιο !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχω ανεβάσει σε πολλά τα στοιχεία τους φίλε μου, γιά ψάχτω :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος φιλε Παντελη!!!Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Πραγματικα δε του το ΄χα ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 07/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρω :Wink: .

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 390 07-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο και με ιστορικό όνομα ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ όταν στις 25-10-2012 έφτανε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη 2η ......2ετία του. Στοιχεία για το πλοίο λίγα ποστ πριν. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 406 25-10-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος ολοκλήρωσε τα νυχτερινά του δρομολόγια και πριν λίγη ώρα έφτασε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Και μία του φωτο από την Παναγία στο Καματερό τον Μάρτιο του 2014 ενώ περνά τη δίαυλο. 

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 422 11-03-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε χθεσινές πόζες του το twin propeller Σαλαμινομάχος που κάνει την συντήρηση του. 

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 426 17-10-2014.jpg ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ 428 17-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ ,στου παναγιωτακη απο αλλη οπτική γωνία.

DSC_1954.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος έχει κάτσει στα βάζα και βγαίνει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-430-10-10-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και ήδη βρίσκεται στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκλήρωσε την ακινησία του στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας και σήμερα επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ, σε ώρα δρομολογίου.

IMG_0159.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 27/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος αφού έκανε τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια, έφυγε σήμερα και πάει στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Σαλαμινομάχος αφού έκανε τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια, έφυγε σήμερα και πάει στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του.


Λίγες ημέρες, σκάρτα δύο εβδομάδες παρέμεινε στην Κούλουρη. Αυτήν την ώρα επιστρέφει στα Παλούκια (λογικά).

----------


## pantelis2009

Στα Παλούκια επιστρέφει, αφού έφυγε το Παναγιώτης Δ για Γλύφα και το Θεοτόκος για Ρίο άδειασαν θέσεις. Και από βδομάδα θα φύγει άλλο ένα για Ρίο. Οπότε στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη θα δούμε πάλι από Σεπτέμβριο ......άν επιστρέψουν από Ρίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει την διετία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-433-02-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Σαλαμινομάχος φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-434-04-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος δέχεται τις περιποιήσεις του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και μάλλον αύριο θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-435-10-10-2018.jpg ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-436-10-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά έγινε σήμερα η καθέλκυση του Σαλαμινομάχος. Να και το βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο fb.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικά έγινε σήμερα η καθέλκυση του Σαλαμινομάχος. Να και το βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο fb.


Το πλοίο έχει επιστρέψει στην βάση του, στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0029.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 13/10/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ''ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ''ΣΤΟ ''WORLD CHAMPION JET''* kaipou theos  Δεκεμβρίου 10, 2018  Πλοία


Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, ότι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ” Ν.Π. 11593, κατά την είσοδό του στο λιμάνι Περάματος, προερχόμενο από λιμένα Παλουκιών Σαλαμίνας, προσέκρουσε με το δεξιό πρωραίο τμήμα του, στην πρυμναία δεξιά πλευρά του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “WORLD CHAMPION JET” σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο βρισκόταν πλαγιοδετημένο στην επισκευαστική ζώνη Περάματος.
¶μεσα στο σημείο, μετέβησαν στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, διαπιστώνοντας ότι από την πρόσκρουση προκλήθηκαν υλικές ζημιές, στο “WORLD CHAMPION JET” και μικρές εκδορές στο δεξιό πρωραίο τμήμα του “ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ”.
Το εν λόγω πλοίο προσδέθηκε με ασφάλεια στον λιμένα, όπου αποβιβάστηκαν οι 98 επιβάτες, τα 06 μέλη πληρώματος, τα 50 οχήματα και τα 17 δίκυκλα που μετέφερε, χωρίς να αναφερθεί τραυματισμός και χωρίς να διαπιστωθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Σύμφωνα με ημερολογιακή εγγραφή του Πλοιάρχου του “ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ” κατά την προσέγγιση του στο λιμάνι Περάματος, τα συστήματα διεύθυνσης του πλοίου τέθηκαν, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, εκτός λειτουργίας, με αποτέλεσμα να προσκρούσει στο “WORLD CHAMPION JET”.
Από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και των δύο πλοίων μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικών διατήρησης κλάσης.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## dedaferries

Επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος έπαθε μια αβαρία στη μάσκα. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι έπαθε στιγμιαίο μπλακουτ και ξεκόμπλαραν τα ελικοπηδάλια. Σημασία έχει ότι δεν κτύπησε κανείς. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την αβαρία που έπαθε το Σαλαμινομάχος όταν προσέκρουσε στις 11/12/2018 στο WORLD CHAMPION JET που ήταν δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα. Καλές γιορτές.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-441-15-12-2018---Copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος έφυγε σήμερα από τα Παλούκια και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη απ' όπου και η φωτο, ώστε να επισκευάσει την μικρή ζημιά που έπαθε στη μάσκα όταν προσέκρουσε στις 11/12/2018, στο πλαγιοδετημένο στην ΝΑΥΣΙ  WORLD CHAMPION JET. Όταν τελειώσει με την επισκευή θα πάει απ' ευθείας στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του, στη θέση που άφησε το Τελαμών που το μεσημέρι θα αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-442-11-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και το το AIS του πλοίου το δείχνει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, εκείνο ήδη είναι στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του. Καλή ξεκούραση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος έφυγε τώρα από την Κούλουρη και πηγαίνει στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος αναχώρησε από τα Παλούκια και πηγαίνει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Σαλαμινομάχος* που κατασκευάστηκε από τον αείμνηστο *ναυπηγό Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη* στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και καθελκύστηκε στις 01/11/2008 με κατασκευαστές τους Απόστολο Μιχαήλ και Βασίλειο Φράττη, σε ένα του δρομολόγιο από Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Τώρα κάνει την ακινησία του στο λιμάνι της Κούλουρης. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-447-30-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Σαλαμινομάχος που έφυγε προχθές από την Κούλουρη και έπιασε δρομολόγια συμμετείχε στη πομπή γάμου μάλλον κάποιου ...φορτηγατζή και όπως βλέπουμε έγινε ένας χαμός στο νησί. Το βίντεο ανέβηκε από ΤΡΟΧΟΙ & TIR.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαλαμινομάχος αναχώρησε πριν καμιά ώρα για Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Σαλαμινομάχος* έχει *φτάσει πλέον στο Ρίο*. Το μόνο που απ' έμεινε είναι το Έλενα Α που κάνει τη διετία του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και η καθέλκυση του είναι μάλλον για την Τρίτη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ-445-30-05-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Εχθες στο  Ριο

----------

